# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  آموزش 6.0.1 NetBeans IDE برای موبایل

## omidiran

با سلام به دوستان عزیز
یه خواهش بزرگ دارم از همه دوستانی که با 6.0.1 NetBeans IDE کار کرده اند
من و خیلی های دیگه دوست داریم برنامه نویسی موبایل رو یاد بگیریم و به جای اینکه مصرف کننده باشیم تولید کننده باشیم 
از همه دوستان مخصوصاً مدیر سایت می خوام یه آموزش کاملی از این برنامه یا زبان برنامه نویسی این برنامه اینجا بزارن
با تشکر پیشاپیش :قلب:

----------


## handinux

دوست من زبان برنامه نویسی که در نت بینز استفاده می شه جاوا هست.برای برنامه نویسی موبایل می بایست ابتدا مفاهیم این زبان شی گرا را یاد بگیرید و سپس اقدام به این کار نمایید.موفق باشید

----------


## omidiran

با سلام به دوست خوبم مشکل من هم همینه من آموزشی ریشه ای و کامل از این زبان تا به حال گیر نیاورده ام

----------


## omidiran

در ضمن لینک pdf های درون امضای شما نیز کار نمیکنه احتمالاً سرورش مشکل داره

----------


## handinux

بله سرور پرشین گیگ بعضم مواقع دچار مشکل می شه بعدا امتحان کنید

----------


## omidiran

کسی نیست کمکی در این ضمینه بکنه

----------


## hotice

صفحه رسمی نتبینز برای مستندات موبایل:
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/trails/mobility.html
یک دمو از ویژال دیزاین :
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/60/mobili...creencast.html
اینم چندتا عکس:






موفق باشی

----------


## omidiran

اگر امکان داره آموزشی کامل از زبان جاوا (تا حد امکان مقدماتی) بزارید ممنون

----------


## javadabsalan

سلام
اگه با زبان انگلیسی مشکلی ندارید که میتونید مستقیما به سایت
www.netbeans.org
مراجعه کنید و در بخش docs and support مقاله ها رو مطالعه کنید
در غیر این صورت به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
www.netbeans6.wordpress.com
که البته مدیریت اون آدرس جدید رو به شکل زیر درنظر گرفته:
www.java4every1.wordpress.com
و اگه مشکلی داشته باشید میتونید به آدرس زیر ایمیل بزنید:
blogsofmine@gmail.com

----------


## SmarTech

> اگر امکان داره آموزشی کامل از زبان جاوا (تا حد امکان مقدماتی) بزارید ممنون


نویسنده :
محمد باقر معموری mamouri@ ganjafzar. com
ویراستار و نویسنده قسمت های تکمیلی :
احسان شاه بختی zehs_ sha@ yahoo. com
منبع : DeveloperCenter.ir

----------


## milligator

سلام
من اصول برنامه نویسی و شی گرایی را خوندم و یاد گرفتم.
هم در C++‎وهم درjava حالا هرچی میخوام gui کار کنم مشکل دارم.
چون تمام کتابای C++‎ و java طوری آموزش دادن که فقط باید تمام gui را بنویسی.
مثلن private button button 1;
button1.show;
اگه چیزی که نوشتم اشکال داره ببخشید چون همینطوری نوشتم.

ولی هیچکدوم نگفتن که یه button به فرم اضافه کن و روش کلیک کن و کدشو بنویس.
من با این قضیه مشکل دارم.
حالا شما تشخیص میدین مشکل من کجاس و چطور باید حل بشه؟؟؟؟

----------

